# Breakfast fatty for dinner (and ABTs) q-view



## dwayner79 (Sep 29, 2013)

Today after church I fired up the smoker.  Did coal and Hickory. I have a guy at work who is doing a new firebox for me, so I wanted to bring him an advance on his pay. :-)

Had some serious leakage on the fatty, lost most of the American cheese, but it was still good.

Get past the q-view for a question













1375062_10201660613824712_1826439900_n.jpg



__ dwayner79
__ Sep 29, 2013


















1382413_10201660518262323_10555950_n.jpg



__ dwayner79
__ Sep 29, 2013






OK, so on the bacon wrap, how do you account for the thinner area of the bacon?  I.e. with most bacon, there is a thick side and a thin side (in this case it was thick on the sides and thinner in the middle. When I did the weave, it was nice and tight on the sides, but thinner in the middle. (should have taken pictures but was in a rush). I'm guessing just need a better quality bacon where each piece is more rectangular.


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Sep 29, 2013)

Sorry, not sure I understand your question....is it possible that your bacon slices were not uniform in thickness?  One thing to try is to use the thinnest bacon you can find for your weave, otherwise it is difficult to get the bacon crispy.

But the fatty looks pretty good!  What was in it - other than the American cheese that leaked out?

Bill


----------



## dwayner79 (Sep 29, 2013)

bacon.PNG



__ dwayner79
__ Sep 29, 2013






I tried to find a picture but everyone shows their bacon perfectly shapped... lol

When you pull this piece off, it will have a thin side and a thick side as drawn (horribly) above. So on he right side the weave will be tight, but on the left side it will be loose.

I just don't see making the weave below from the bacon pictured above.













Bacon-Weave-000281.jpg



__ dwayner79
__ Sep 29, 2013


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 30, 2013)

I usually alternate thick with thin when laying out the slices if they are shaped like that. Also giving the bacon a bit of a stretch, pulling each end will sometimes even out the width.


----------

